# User can't open Excel file within Outlook



## tushkahoma (Mar 29, 2002)

Hello there,
I have a problem that I just can't figure out. Here at my work we have one user sending out an Excel file through Outlook to several users and some of them can't open the file. I know that I can open it but I have admin rights, others see this message when trying to open the file.
"Can't create file:filename.xls. Right-click the folder you want to create the file in, and then click Properties on the shortcut menu to check your permissions for the folder."

To me it appears that there is a rights issue here but the sender of the file claims that she put no security on the file. Any ideas?

Thanks,


----------



## krazeecrw (Oct 25, 2002)

Try this link http://support.microsoft.com/kb/305982/en-us


----------



## tushkahoma (Mar 29, 2002)

Thanks I will try it out. :up:


----------

